# Do you remember a time before SA?



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Add content


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I remember when I was a kid. I was really happy and outgoing. My parents would say I would walk up to random people and act like I knew them for years. I was so innocent back then and the world hadn't corrupted me haha. I want the get that sense of belonging back.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Being out from morning to night all summer.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I've always had SA (or at the very least I was extremely shy in and before elementary school).


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope, ive never known what its like to be normal, been the quiet guy all my life :roll


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

I use to be exactly the opposite of who i am now talkative, making jokes, confident.
But I was pretty crazy and out of line sometimes witch got me into alot of trouble. It feels like I want some of the traits back of who I use to be, not all of it. I don't think I would have been able to really get to know myself if it wasn't for SA, what im interested in, what i like and do not like, being more sensitive towards others. I think my life would've gone more downhill. Sometimes i think I want to go back to who I use to be because I had more friends and pleasure in life ect. But I know I can be better than who I use to be. If you were that person in the past you can be that person or even way better in the future.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

R91 said:


> Is it a motivational tool for you, to remember who you were and wanting to get it back? Or is it a downer?
> 
> I've realised I will never be the person I was before... but if I get myself sorted, I could probably be better than my previous self.


The truth is that was when I was really small. I doubt I'll ever get that feeling back. My view on life greatly changed as an adolescent. All I can hope for now is to even get slightly better.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never not had it, it wasn't caused by an incident or circumstances like bullying, abuse or anything like that, its just how I've always been when around people, like it was a natural instinct in me to avoid other people and social interaction, I was almost home schooled during infant school because I wasn't coping well and was extremely shy and nervous but my parents and teachers decided not to when they talked, glad they didn't because it probably would have made me a lot worse and become agoraphobic or something like that


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

not at all. i think i've had it all my life


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

I believe it's been with me all my life. My mom said that in preschool, she had to record a video of me talking at home because the teacher thought I was mute. :um


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive had SA for as long as I can remember, even in preschool.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My SA was always bad in school. But when I came home I was this outgoing person. A different person. But school I have always been shy and quiet. So..I can't really remember a time where I didn't have it.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

My social anxiety didn't start until I was in high school but I was always a little shy.

I was fairly out going and ambitious. I had a large group of friends, roughly around ten to fifteen that I would hang out with often.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

My childhood was a blast I was the opposite of being shy I was the class clown in all my classes up until Junior High. I was the leader when it came to my cousins, boy do I miss my childhood.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

I was always the outcast and always got teased and insulted but at least I had friends. Before SA I could talk to people and ignore negativity. Lots of times I think back to hope it used to be and cry. If I had never moved from where I lived most of my life I don't think I ever would've gotten SA.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I remember a good moment... was at a hookah bar with a buddy, then 3 girls came shortly, sat at a table kinda close by... I was eyein one of em, and when my buddy left to go to the bathroom I struck up convo, eventually he came back, we all chit chatted, left same time and I got one of their numbers. Felt real good.

I don't think I could do that today.. (maybe a drink or two?) :no


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't, no ^^; I had friends around ten years ago, but I think I was still pretty shy and stuff back then too anyway x.x


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I remember my confidence and generally unshakeable joviality in 7th/8th grade. I was in a small class and though I can't say everyone was exactly friends with each other, we all had a place and tolerated each other very well. For both school years, I sat up front, next to my best friend and directly across from my crush (tee hee) and got along great with my teacher. I wasn't particularly gifted athletically, but I participated in sports and had fun and was considered cool for my drawing ability and making others laugh. I also had a good "in" with the boys, because I really liked video games, so we'd often trade games or game magazines. I was so sociable that I remember being a designated "hostess" for an open-house party that we had for the students and their parents and my teacher was impressed with how I greeted and chatted with everyone. I liked being at school better than I liked being at home, honestly, because being in that class with our laid-back, ex-hippie teacher and all the other kids...felt like being in with a big, second family. Not all of those days were candies and roses, but it was generally a good time in my life and it's only too bad that my high school experience was a complete 180° from that. I've been searching for the same kind of acceptance ever since.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhh....well it's always been there


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a spontaneous sense of humor, and strong but not crude opinions that I wasn't scared to voice or act on. It's still there, just... buried. I'm slowly uncovering it, though.

I was a really dorky kid and tried to emulate everything my dad (programmer) and brothers (gamers and techies) did, but as a result I was alone a lot of the time. I rarely played with other little girls, either because I was too strange or we could never agree on what to do. The boys went through the cooties phase, the awkward-around-girls phase, and other phases where many of them rejected me, leaving me with very few friends and no niche to call home. Between that and the teasing that almost all kids have to go through (though even the nerds had each other), I began to believe that there was something awful and offensive about me that was too subtle to detect but important enough to make even people exactly like me - minus the plumbing - turn me away.

Voila, the beginning of self-loathing and SA.

It's a load of bull, by the way. I'm so glad I'm in college now, where boys and girls alike are really starting to mature. Still, in thanks I intend to use my natural cuteness and my education to eventually blow a good many people in my field out of the water.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't. I've had this since I started preschool and I am twenty and still have it, just not as bad because back then I didn't even talk at all period.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any memories of my conception, no.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I think my anxiety in general was a gradual process - a way of dealing with academisation which didn't mesh well with me. I put all my self worth onto external things and lost that sense of myself.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, and life was good. Nothing held be back from living life. People's opinion really didn't matter. Then my teenage years hit...................Enough said!


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Sadly, no.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

No, I've always had it, some years my SA was easier to handle though and it seemed like I didn't have SA to outside eyes but I always have.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Never  I haven't lived a day without being incredibly shy and afraid of the world.


----------

